# Johann Heinrich Heidegger's Introduction to the OT (Historical Books)



## dildaysc (Dec 10, 2020)

I am beginning a translation of Johann Heinrich Heidegger's (Scholastic) _Handbook_ _of the Old Testament: Historical Books_.

If you are interested in following along, as portions are completed, I plan to post them to this thread.

But first...

...a little about Heidegger himself.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger was born to Johann Hartmann, dean of the chapter, and Magdalena Wagner, a pastor’s daughter, on July 1, 1633, at Bäretswil in the Canton of Zürich. Johann Heinrich began his theological studies at the Collegium Carolinum in Zürich, and proceeded to Marburg, where he lived with, and studied under, the celebrated Ludwig Crocius, one of the most prominent theologians of the German Reformed Church.[1] He finished his studies at the Heidelberg University, obtaining his doctorate in Theology (1659).

Even while he was wrapping up his studies, his teaching career was beginning. At Heidelberg, he became the assistant of Johann Heinrich Hottinger, the renowned Swiss Orientalist,[2] and received his first teaching appointment at Professor Extraordinarius of Hebrew, and later of Philosophy. Heidegger was translated to Steinfurt (Westphalia), where he filled the chair of Theology and Ecclesiastical History (1659-1665).

While stationed at Steinfurt, two important events transpired in Heidegger’s life. In 1661, he married Elisabeth von Duno, daughter of a Swiss businessman, shaping his domestic life: And, shortly thereafter, he took a study trip into Holland, where he made the acquaintance of Johannes Cocceius, and fell under the influence of his federal/covenant theology,[3] leading to a reshaping of his theological thought.

In 1665, Heidegger was elected Professor of Moral Philosophy at Zurich, and two year later he succeeded Hottinger, his former mentor, in the Chair of Theology. He had truly come home: Heidegger would continue in this post until his death in 1698, declining numerous offers from other prestigious institutions.

While at Zurich, Heidegger rose to become one of the most prominent Reformed Theologians of Switzerland (together with Francis Turretin[4]), and of his age, the period of High Reformed Orthodoxy. Although a man of international reputation and influence, Heidegger was first and foremost an educator. His _Corpus Theologiæ Christianæ_, and its two abridgements, were leading theological textbooks among the Reformed for half a century. He also produced instructional works on Biblical interpretation and church history. As part of the academic exercises in which he was constantly involved, he published an almost endless series of dissertations, disputations, and diatribes. The Heideggerian corpus is massive, and a monument to his indefatigable industry.

As an educator of theological students, Heidegger had occasion to speak to the controversies of the time. In speaking to the issues that were dividing those professing Christ, he certainly sought truth and precise accuracy of statement, but at the same time, as one longing for unity, he was ever gentle and moderate in his tone. In this way, Heidegger is a model of Christian irenicism. Nevertheless, he shows himself to be a capable polemicist in his writings against Roman Catholic theology and practice.

These qualities are illustrated in his involvement in the composition of the _Formula Consensus Helvitica_ (1675). For more than a generation, the Reformed churches, especially those of France and Switzerland, had been agitated by the aberrant theology arising from the faculty of the Academy of Saumur, and spreading through the churches. Moise Amyraut (1596-1664) was teaching a hypothetical universalism, a modified form of Calvinism, in which God first decreed the salvation of humanity by Christ’s atonement, but, because fallen man cannot believe, a second decree was issued to bless certain individuals with the presence and power of the Holy Spirit, enabling belief. Josue de la Place (1596-1665), denying the immediate imputation of the guilt of Adam’s sin to his posterity, was asserting that man’s guilt was based solely upon his own sin. Adam’s sin does negatively affect his posterity, but not immediately through the imputation of guilt, but rather mediately through the conveyance of a corrupt nature, which sinful and corrupt nature incurs guilt. Finally, Louis Cappel (1585-1658) denied the authenticity and authority of the Hebrew vowel points and accents, introducing a destructive criticism into Reformed theological thought.

In an effort to address these errors, and restore unity to the Reformed churches, it was proposed that a creed be drafted. Heidegger was selected to compose the draft of what would be the _Formula Consensus Helvetica_. Heidegger’s draft did indeed refute the three principal errors coming out of Saumur, asserting an efficacious redemption, particular and limited atonement, and the inspiration of the vocalization of the Hebrew text; but the entire production was tempered in multiple ways by Heidegger’s moderation. First of all, some of the Swiss theologians desired that the creed contain condemnations of the problematic elements of the Cocceian theology and of Cartesian philosophy; Heidegger passes by these in silence. Second, the tone of the document is moderate and restrained, so much so, that the condemnations of Saumur were actually made sharper before the creed was approved. Third, Heidegger addresses the theological issues, but he does not condemn anyone by name. In Heidegger, rigorous and precise Reformed Orthodoxy is found in a mild and gentle tone.

Although the intention in drafting the _Formula_ was to bring unity to the Swiss Reformed Churches, it had the opposite effect, disquieting the churches and becoming itself an object of debate. The influence and official recognition of the _Formula_ did not last long.

Johann Heinrich Heidegger went to his rest and reward in 1698. A story is told of Heidegger, that he, on his death bed, as he listened to the prayers of his friends, said, “Such prayers are real chariots of Elijah on which to ascend to heaven.”

[1] Ludwig Crocius (1586-c. 1653) was a German Reformed Pastor and Theologian. He served as Professor of Theology at Bremen from 1610 to 1655, and was chosen as one of Bremen’s delegates to the Synod of Dort. Although caught up in the heated controversies of the age, Crocius is remembered for his gentleness and moderation.

[2] Johann Heinrich Hottinger (1620-1667) was a Swiss Reformed theologian and philologist. He served as Professor of Church History, Oriental Languages, and Rhetoric at Zurich (1642-1655), and later as Rector of the same (1661-1667), with a brief stay in Heidelberg as Professor of Oriental Languages (1655-1661).

[3] Johannes Cocceius (1603-1689) was born in Bremen, Germany, and went on to become Professor of Philology at the Gymnasium in Bremen (1630), held the chair of Hebrew (1630) and Theology (1643) at Franker, and was made Professor of Theology at Leiden (1650). He was the founder of the Cocceian school of covenant theology, bitter rival to the Voetian school.

[4] Francis Turretin (1623-1687) was a Genevan Reformed theologian of Italian descent. After studying at Geneva, Leiden, Utrecht, Paris, Saumur, and Montauban, he was appointed as the pastor of the Italian refugee congregation in Geneva (1648), and later Professor of Theology at the Genevan academy (1653). His _Institutio Theologiæ Elencticæ_ has been heavily influential in Reformed circles, shaping Charles Hodge’s _Systematic Theology_ and Herman Bavinck’s _Gereformeerde dogmatiek_.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 10, 2020)

So the question may be asked, why undertake a translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_? Three reasons.

First, during the period of Protestant Scholasticism, generations of the greatest theological minds in history applied themselves to educational method. The goal was to provide a broad and deep theological education with the utmost efficiency. When one considers the theological luminaries that were produced by this method of education, and their theological attainments at relatively young ages, the goal was largely achieved. In succeeding generations, the educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism were set by, and then largely forgotten, much to the hurt of theological education in the present day. The translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ is part of an effort to recover the powerful educational methods of Protestant Scholasticism.

Second, as part of Christian catechism (the training of Christians in the fundamentals of the faith), it is important to inculcate a general acquaintance with the Scriptures, their structure and teaching. Heidegger’s _Handbook of the Bible_ is a powerful tool to that end, and a contribution to that literature.

Third and finally, modern Biblical scholarship has raised issues and multiplied theories with respect to matters of special introduction (matters of authorship, date, setting, etc., of the Biblical Books). Consequently, in modern theological education, almost all of the attention is given to issues of special introduction; comparatively little attention is given to the study of the Scriptures themselves. In other words, almost all of the time is spent studying issues “around” the Scriptures, but not so much the Scriptures themselves. Although Heidegger is certainly not unaware of the rising negative criticism of the Scripture (the theology of Saumur and the rising Cartesian Rationalism had already raised most of the issues, at least in germ), his _Handbook_ is intended to give the student an introduction to the Bible and to the Biblical Books themselves. If the translation of Heidegger’s _Handbook_ could contribute to a refocusing of theological education, even if in some small way, the effort will have been worth it.


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 10, 2020)

The Preface to Heidegger's _Handbook_.


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 12, 2020)

Heidegger's entire introduction to the Book of Joshua is now available!


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 15, 2020)

Heidegger's Introduction to the Book of Judges is now available in its entirety! free and online!


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 16, 2020)

Poole's Synopsis on Ruth is available in English! free and online! www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/ruth

So begins Heidegger's Introduction to Ruth...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 17, 2020)

Although the Book of Ruth is all too frequently neglected by Christians, it was not so among the Jews. Ruth was read regularly as part of the observance of the Feasts.

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 19, 2020)

Who wrote the Book of Ruth? Samuel? Ezra? some other?

[See Poole's treatment of authorship in the "Comments".]


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 22, 2020)

Ruth went out sowing in tears ... but trusting in Israel's God ... and returned reaping in joy!


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 23, 2020)

Could it be that the Book of Ruth takes place in the days of Shamgar?

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 24, 2020)

It is a good time to get reacquainted with the Book of Ruth!

In this post, Heidegger serves as our guide...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 25, 2020)

The entire Book of Ruth at a glance!

Bonus: For the first time in English, Matthew Poole's "Synopsis" on Ruth is available! free and online! www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/ruth


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 26, 2020)

In spite of its diminutive size, down through the ages the Book of Ruth has received quite a bit of exegetical attention.

In this post, Heidegger gives us the best of the best interpreters!


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 28, 2020)

Johann Heinreich Heidegger's introduction to the Book of Ruth is available for the first time in English! free and online!


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 29, 2020)

In this post, Heidegger gives us a preview of his introductory study on 1 Samuel!

Bonus: The translation of Matthew Poole's Synopsis on 1 Samuel is in progress! www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 30, 2020)

Down through the ages, 1 Samuel has gone under several different titles.

In this post, Heidegger provides a summary.

[Note: If you are going to read older books, it is really helpful to know the alternative titles. For example, "1 Kings" might be 1 Samuel, and "3 Kings" might be 1 Kings. You follow?]


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 31, 2020)

Who wrote 1 Samuel?

In this post, Heidegger explores the testimony of history...


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 1, 2021)

As Judgeship gives way to Kingship, the Israelites are given a crash-course in what they ought to desire with respect to civil government.

These lessons are still relevant...indeed, most timely (see Dr. Dilday's lecture in the post).


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 13, 2021)

For those of you interested in Biblical Chronology, this is a small (but important!) piece in that puzzle.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 20, 2021)

Let's deepen our familiarity with 1 Samuel!

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 2, 2021)

Get acquainted with 1 Samuel beyond the David and Goliath narrative.

In this post, Heidegger provides a basic outline...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 4, 2021)

Compared to the Pentateuch, the literature on the Historical Books of the OT is relatively thin.

So, it is helpful to have Heidegger's list of the best commentaries on 1 Samuel...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 5, 2021)

Heidegger's introduction to 1 Samuel is now available in its entirety! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/old-testament-survey-class-page


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 6, 2021)

Heidegger whets our appetite for his introductory study of 2 Samuel!

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 8, 2021)

Who wrote the Book of Samuel?

[See the "Comments" in particular.]


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 9, 2021)

David's career, moving from humiliation to exaltation, was structure to prefigure the Messianic career of our Jesus.

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 12, 2021)

Biblical Chronology can be exceedingly difficult, especially in the era of the Judges and the Kings.

In dealing with questions, it is important to begin with what is certain.

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 23, 2021)

I hope to have Heidegger's detailed outline on 2 Samuel finished in the next day or two. Stay tuned...


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 3, 2021)

2 Samuel is too much neglected.

Let's get acquainted...


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 9, 2021)

Fuzzy on the contents of 2 Samuel?

Refresh and re-familiarize in seconds with Heidegger!


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 12, 2021)

What are the best commentaries on 1 & 2 Samuel?

In this post, Heidegger's "Who's Who".


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 15, 2021)

Heidegger's Introduction to 2 Samuel is now available in its entirety! free and online!


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 18, 2021)

Heidegger previews for us his introductory study on 1 Kings!


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 23, 2021)

Continuing to make progress in the translation of Heidegger's Handbook on the Bible.

Now, into 1 Kings...


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 26, 2021)

Who wrote 1 Kings?

Heidegger weighs in...


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 2, 2021)

Heidegger, in summarizing the lesson of 1 Kings, delivers a powerful message for our nation and age...


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 5, 2021)

What purpose does 1 Kings serve in the Canon?

Heidegger summarizes...


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 6, 2021)

The Science of Biblical Chronology has lost its way.

Secular histories and archaeology have displaced the Bible itself as the ultimate authority in modern practice.

Heidegger points to a better way...


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 17, 2021)

I have almost finished the translation of Heidegger's detailed outline of 1 Kings. Another day or two...


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 22, 2021)

Get familiar with 1 Kings! in minutes!


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 26, 2021)

Familiarize yourself with 1 Kings at a glance!
https://www.fromreformationtoreform...ger-s-bible-handbook-1-kings-synoptic-outline
Outline by Heidegger.


----------



## dildaysc (May 5, 2021)

History's best commentators on 1 Kings!


----------



## dildaysc (May 8, 2021)

For the first time, Heidegger's introduction to 1 Kings is available in English!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/old-testament-survey-class-page


----------



## dildaysc (May 10, 2021)

Heidegger previews for us his Introduction to 2 Kings!


----------



## dildaysc (May 13, 2021)

Who wrote 1 & 2 Kings?

Heidegger investigates: https://www.fromreformationtoreform...e-handbook-2-kings-inscription-and-authorship


----------



## dildaysc (May 18, 2021)

2 Kings--A reminder that civil rulers are accountable to God...whatever they might imagine.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Kings: Argument of the Book


2. The Argument, the remaining matters conducted by Jehoshaphat, and also of the sixteen subsequent Kings of Judah and twelve of Israel. The book contains, if you remove the continuation of those things that happened under Jehoshaphat, the matters conducted under sixteen Kings of Judah, Jehoram...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 21, 2021)

Although Kings and Chronicles cover the same historical period, they are very different books, written for very different reasons.









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Kings: The Purpose of 2 Kings


3. The scope of the same. The scope is both a continuation of the Ecclesiastical and civil history of the Jews: and a demonstration of the wrath of God against the impiety of great men: and a disclosure of the vanity of leagues and of trust in the arm of man, of the most certain punishments of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com





Listen to Dr. Dilday's Sermon: "Why Study Chronicles? (Part 1)"

https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=314211726574369


----------



## dildaysc (May 27, 2021)

Biblical Chronology is a dying discipline...and it shouldn't be.

Here, Heidegger provides some additional pieces...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Kings: Chronology


4. A history of three hundred and twenty years is narrated in it. Moreover, the matters conducted of three hundred and twenty years are narrated, which out of this book, in which the years of the Kings are recorded, are able to be gathered with no difficulty. Indeed, Joram reigned twelve years...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 12, 2021)

The nation that provokes the King of Kings will fall!

An outline of 2 Kings...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Kings: Detailed Outline


5. The two parts of the book are: I. The History of the standing and flourishing Kingdom of Judah from the continued history of Jehoshaphat to Hezekiah, and of Israel from Ahaziah to its destruction (2 Kings 1-16). II. The History of the Kingdom of Israel and of Judah, shaken and falling (2...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 17, 2021)

The sin of the nation, government and people, leads to ruin.

2 Kings... timely...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Kings: Synoptic Outline


The Parts of the book are: I. The history of the Kingdom flourishing, Chapters 1-16, in which is: 1. The history of Jehoshaphat continued: chapters 1-8: in which are: a. Ahaziah’s fall and death: chapter 1. b. Elijah’s rapture: chapter 2. c. The war of Joram and Jehoshaphat against the Moabites...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 19, 2021)

Heidegger provides us with a list of history's best interpreters of 1 & 2 Kings!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Kings: Interpreters


The Interpreters of this book are generally the same as they were of the prior book. Let the Interpreters of the Books of the Old Testament be added. Interpreters of 1 Kings.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 23, 2021)

Heidegger whets our appetite for his study of 1 Chronicles!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Chapter Summary


Inscription of the Book. Paralipomena. Chronicles. Annals, 1. Whether its Author is Ezra? 2. Argument, 3. Its use shown, also in the weighty words of Jerome, 4. Chronology, 5. The Parts of the Book are two: I. The Genealogy of the Israelites from Adam unto the return from the Babylonian...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 29, 2021)

The Greek title of Chronicles, Paralipomena (Things Passed over), captures the attitude of many towards these precious books of Scripture.

Let us not make the same mistake, neglecting this portion of our inheritance!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Inscription


1. Inscription of the Book. Paralipomena. Chronicles. Annals. By the Greeks the two following Books are called παραλειπόμενα/ Paralipomena, or Things Omitted, because either he stores some things omitted in the Pentateuch, and in the books of Joshua, Judges, Samuel, and Kings, or repeats briefly...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 30, 2021)

Did Ezra write Chronicles?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Authorship


2. Whether its Author is Ezra? Moreover, it is received as the common opinion both of the Hebrews, and of the Christians, that the Author of these books is Ezra. The Hebrews also placed these books, as written after the captivity and more recently, in the last place after the book of Ezra. Now...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 2, 2021)

Heidegger gives us a brief summary of the distinctive content in 1 Chronicles!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Argument of the Book


3. Argument. The intention of the Author was to compose the affairs of David and his posterity unto Zerubbabel. But, so that it might be better understood, and a certain epitome of the whole history, sacred and civil, might be on record, he fetches the history from its first origin, and gives an...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 13, 2021)

What practical purposes did 1 Chronicles serve in its own day?

Of what use is it now?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Uses of the Book


4. Its use shown, also in the weighty words of Jerome. Now, the use of the books is manifest. Namely, because the genealogies of the old Israelite tribes and families were not a little confused under the captivity, the Author for the use of the Jews searched out and set them down with great deal...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 17, 2021)

1 Chronicles is too much neglected.

Familiarize yourself in minutes with Heidegger's outline!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Uses of the Book


4. Its use shown, also in the weighty words of Jerome. Now, the use of the books is manifest. Namely, because the genealogies of the old Israelite tribes and families were not a little confused under the captivity, the Author for the use of the Jews searched out and set them down with great deal...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 20, 2021)

The study of Biblical chronology is too much neglected in our day!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Chronology


5. Chronology. The Chronology of the books is contained in the Chronology of the preceding books, briefly outlined by us, and there is no reason to repeat that here. Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Samuel: Chronology Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Samuel: Chronology




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 21, 2021)

1 Chronicles, too much neglected, now available at a glance!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Synoptic Outline


The Parts of the book are: I. Genealogies, Chapters 1:1-9:34: in which are: 1. The Genealogy from Adam almost to Christ: chapter 1-3. a. From Adam to Jacob: chapter 1. b. Of Judah and Jesse: chapter 2. c. Of David and the Kings of Judah: chapter 3. 2. Of the twelve sons of Jacob: chapters...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 22, 2021)

1 Chronicles has been too much neglected in the history of interpretation!

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...er-s-bible-handbook-1-chronicles-interpreters 

In addition to these interpreters, I have been working on Poole's "Synopsis" on Chronicles: 

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-2-chronicles


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 23, 2021)

A translation milestone! Johann Heinrich Heidegger's introduction to 1 Chronicles is now available in English for the first time!

Free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/old-testament-survey-class-page


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 27, 2021)

Heidegger continues his introductory study of Chronicles with this preview to his chapter on 2 Chronicles...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Chronicles: Chapter Summary


The inscription, writer, argument, use, and Chronology of the book, 1. There are two parts to the book: I. The History of the Israelite Kingdom, undivided and whole, under Solomon (2 Chronicles 1-9). II. The History of the divided Kingdom, even indeed of Judah alone, under the remaining Kings (2...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 12, 2021)

Heidegger reviews the introductory material on 1 & 2 Chronicles. Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Chronicles: Prolegomena


1. The inscription, writer, argument, use, and Chronology of the book. Concerning the inscription, Writer, argument, use, and Chronology of this and the preceding book, we spoke in the Prolegomena of the prior book, as far as was required. Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Inscription...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 18, 2021)

Chronicles is too much neglected!

Heidegger helps us to get familiar with it by means of this wonderful outline!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Chronicles: Detailed Outline


2. There are two parts to the book: I. The History of the Israelite Kingdom, undivided and whole, under Solomon (2 Chronicles 1-9). II. The History of the divided Kingdom, even indeed of Judah alone, under the remaining Kings (2 Chronicles 10-36). A Synoptic Table, and the Interpreters of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 21, 2021)

Heidegger helps us to get familiar with 2 Chronicles with this brief outline!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Chronicles: Synoptic Outline


The Parts of the book are two: I. The History of the undivided Kingdom under Solomon, Chapters 1-9: in which are: 1. Solomon’s piety and prayer: chapter 1. 2. His Ecclesiastical Acts: chapters 2-8: in which are: a. The Temple’s preparation: chapter 2. b. Construction: chapter 3. c...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 6, 2021)

Heidegger gives us history's best interpreters of 1 & 2 Chronicles!

What are the best modern commentaries?









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 2 Chronicles: Interpreters


The Interpreters of this Book are almost the same as of the former. Let the Interpreters of the Books of the Old Testament be added. Heidegger's Bible Handbook: 1 Chronicles: Interpreters




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 9, 2021)

For the first time in English...

J.H. Heidegger's introduction to 1&2 Chronicles is available! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/old-testament-survey-class-page


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 11, 2021)

Heidegger whets our appetite for the study of the Book of Ezra!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ezra: Chapter Summary


The inscription and writer of the book. Ezra is described. He was a ready Scribe in the law of Moses. The tale concerning the restoration of the law by him, 1. The Argument of the book, 2. The Chronology of the book, 3. The book has two parts: I. A prior ascent of the Jewish people out of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 14, 2021)

Although largely neglected by Christians, Ezra is a massively important figure in the Jewish history, and in the history of OT canonization.

Heidegger introduces us to Ezra...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ezra: Authorship


1. The inscription and writer of the book. Ezra is described. He was a ready Scribe in the law of Moses. The tale concerning the restoration of the law by him. The book is inscribed by the Writer עזרא/Ezra, who, as we found in the Chapter on Joshua, etc., on good evidence, was the son of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 16, 2021)

Ezra occupies a pivotal position in Biblical history.

Heidegger summarizes his book...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ezra: Argument of the Book


2. The Argument of the book. Now, this book teaches the veracity of the Divine promise concerning the liberation of the people from Babylonian captivity and their return to Judea. That is, it shows the return of a great part of the Jews unto their Ancestral Lands through Zerubbabel and the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 18, 2021)

The relationship between Persian and Biblical Chronology is difficult, and has vexed scholars.

Heidegger gives a brief overview...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ezra: Chronology


3. The Chronology of the book. Now, it contains matters conducted in the Church of God from the first year of Cyrus, in which an opportunity was given to the people to return from Babylonian captivity, unto Artaxerxes Mnemon, with an interval of about one hundred and forty-six years. For...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 28, 2021)

The Book of Ezra is too much neglected!

Get familiar with it, using this outline...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ezra: Detailed Outline


4. The book has two parts: I. A prior ascent of the Jewish people out of Babylonian captivity unto Judea, under the leadership of Zerubbabel, Joshua, etc., for the rebuilding the Temple (Ezra 1-6). II. A latter ascent of a part of the people in Babylon unto Judea under the leadership of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 30, 2021)

Want to deepen your acquaintance with the Book of Ezra? This outline will help!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ezra: Synoptic Outline


The Parts of the book are: I. A prior ascent of Zerubbabel for the restoration of the Temple, Chapters 1-6, in which are: 1. The edict of Cyrus, whereby the means of returning are granted: chapter 1. 2. A Catalogue of those returning: chapter 2. 3. The restoration of the Temple: chapters...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 2, 2021)

What are the best modern commentaries on Ezra?

Heidegger gives us the best of the old... Valuable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Ezra: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Bede, Junilius. REFORMED: Strigelius, Wolf, Fabricius, Burman, Lavater. English: Arthur Jackson, John Mayer. LUTHERAN: Brentius. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Crommius, Ferus, Lombard, Lovisinus, Malvenda, Sanchez, Victorinus. HEBREWS: None separately. Let the Interpreters of the Books of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 4, 2021)

Few undertake the study of Nehemiah. Why not you?

Heidegger can help (new posts almost daily). 









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Nehemiah: Chapter Summary


The inscription of the Book. Who was Nehemiah? Whether he was the same as the one that is said to have gone up with Zerubbabel in Ezra 2:2? Why he is called הַתִּרְשָׁתָא, the Tirshatha? 1. The Author of the Book, 2. The Argument of the Book, 3. Chronology, 4. The Parts of the book are...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 9, 2021)

Who wrote the Book of Nehemiah?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Nehemiah: Authorship, Part 2


2. The Author of the Book. That Ezra is the Author of the Book, some ancients, Athanasius in his Synopsi, Chrysostom, and others, incorrectly assert, relying on that argument, that the Hebrews conjoin this book with the book of Ezra in one scroll. But, that Nehemiah, not Ezra, is the Author of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 11, 2021)

The great trial...and triumph...of faith in Nehemiah's day...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Nehemiah: Argument of the Book


3. The Argument of the Book. Moreover, this book describes the rebuilding of the city of Jerusalem, an also the correction of the returned people and the reformation of the corrupted worship of God: more specifically, Nehemiah, in the twentieth year of the rule of Artaxerxes Mnemon, by the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 19, 2021)

The Chronology of the Persian period is famously difficult.

Heidegger provides for us a piece...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Nehemiah: Chronology


4. Chronology. The Chronology of the Book is gathered out of Nehemiah 1:1; 2:1; 13:6. In the twentieth year of Artachshasta, or Artaxerxes Longimanus; in the month Chisleu, Nehemiah mourns in Susa (where the Kings of Persia were wont to winter, as Athenæus, Book XII of Deipnosophistæ,[1]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 25, 2021)

You've neglected Nehemiah, haven't you?

In about 10 minutes, you can deepen your acquaintance with this precious book, using Heidegger's outline! Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Nehemiah: Detailed Outline


5. The Parts of the book are two: I. The ascent of Nehemiah from Shushan to Jerusalem, to rebuild the city (Nehemiah 1-7). II. The Reformation of the Church, undertaken successfully by Nehemiah on two occasions (Nehemiah 8-13). A Synoptic Table, and the Interpreters of the book, Ancient...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 30, 2021)

New to the Book of Nehemiah?

Or rusty, perhaps?

Heidegger gives us the content of the Book in this brief outline! Efficient!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Nehemiah: Synoptic Outline


The Parts of the book are: I. The ascent of Nehemiah to restore the city, Chapters 1-7: in which are: 1. Its occasion, the message concerning the city lying in ruins: chapter 1. 2. His dismissal obtained from the King: chapter 2. 3. The building of the city: chapters 3-6: in which are...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 2, 2021)

What are the best modern commentaries on Nehemiah?

Heidegger gives us the best of the old...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Nehemiah: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: Bede. REFORMED: Lavater, Strigelius, Wolf, Burman. English: Arthur Jackson, John Mayer, Pilkington.[1] LUTHERAN: Brentius, Sarcerius. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Crommius, Ferus, Lombard, Paulutius,[2] Sanchez. HEBREWS: None separately. Let the Interpreters of the Books of the Old Testament...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 4, 2021)

A translation milestone!

Heidegger's Introduction to Nehemiah is now available in English! Free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/old-testament-survey-class-page


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 6, 2021)

The story of Esther is famous...

...but the study of the Book is frequently neglected...

Heidegger whets are our appetite for a deeper exploration of this precious volume!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Chapter Summary


The inscription of the Book. Who was Esther? הֲדַסָּה/Hadassah. אֶסְתֵּר/ Esther. Was she Amestris, wife of Xerxes? 1. The Writer of the book; its authority, 2. Argument, 3. Chronology. Ahasuerus, husband of Esther, appears to have been Darius, son of Hystaspes, 4. The parts of the book...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 8, 2021)

Who was Esther?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Inscription


1. The inscription of the Book. Who was Esther? הֲדַסָּה/Hadassah. אֶסְתֵּר/ Esther. Was she Amestris, wife of Xerxes? This Book is called מגלת אסתר, the Megillah, or Book, of Esther, ἐπειδὰν καὶ τὴν περὶ τῆς Ἐσθὴρ ἱστορίαν περιέχει· πῶς ὁ Θεὸς δι᾽ αὐτῆς μέλλοντας ἀπόλλυσθαι παγγενῆ τοὺς...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 13, 2021)

Who wrote the Book of Esther?

Heidegger explores...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Authorship


2. The Writer of the book; its authority. That the writer of the book was either Ezra, or Joiakim the High Priest,[1] or the Great Assembly or Synagogue, some few think. But by a great consensus the Hebrew, Greek, and Latin Interpreters think its Author to be Mordecai, relying on Esther 9:20...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 15, 2021)

Heidegger summarizes the Book of Esther for us in three sentences! Helpful!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Argument of the Book


3. Argument. We have briefly expressed the argument of the book in the words of Saint Athanasius on its name. Namely, it covers what especially memorable happened to the Jews in the times of Ahasuerus, the ascension of Esther, Haman’s deep hatred and deadly counsel against the Jewish people...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 20, 2021)

Who was Esther's Ahasuerus?

Heidegger dips into Persian chronology, seeking an answer...









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Chronology


4. Chronology. Ahasuerus, husband of Esther, appears to have been Darius, son of Hystaspes. It is not clearly ascertained at what time the history of Esther happened. Yet it depends upon this, who אֲחַשְׁוֵרוֹשׁ/Ahasuerus, the husband of Esther, was, whom some indeed think to be Darius the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## Irenaeus (Nov 20, 2021)

This is very enlightening and informative - blessed by the readings on Esther this morning. Thank you, Dr. Dilday!


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 30, 2021)

Fall in love with the Book of Esther all over again!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Detailed Outline


5. The parts of the book are two: I. The rise of Esther from the condition of a ward to Royal marriage with Ahasuerus (Esther 1; 2). II. The deadly counsel of Haman unto the destruction of the Jews undertaken, and by the grace of God evaded by the vigilance of Mordecai and the prudence of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 30, 2021)

Irenaeus said:


> This is very enlightening and informative - blessed by the readings on Esther this morning. Thank you, Dr. Dilday!


Praise the Lord!


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 8, 2021)

Consider again the Book of Esther, and the Lord's ability to preserve His people in a hostile world...

Seasonable!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Synoptic Outline


The Parts of the book are: I. The elevation of Esther, Chapters 1; 2, in which are: 1. The occasion of this elevation, the feast of the King, the Pride of Vashti: chapter 1. 2. The elevation of Esther, and the detection of the plot against the King: chapter 2. II. Haman’s deadly treachery...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 11, 2021)

Heidegger gives us the best of the old interpreters of Esther!

We would add Peter Merlin's commentary. You will not feel as if you wasted your time!

Also, you will see the importance of this book to the old Rabbis!









Heidegger's Bible Handbook: Esther: Interpreters


HOLY FATHERS: None separately. REFORMED: Drusius, Gwalther, Lavater, Strigelius, Burman, Wolf. English: Arthur Jackson, John Mayer, Taylor, Thomas Cooper. LUTHERAN: Brentius. ROMAN CATHOLIC: Bonartius,[1] Celada, Ferus, Fevardentius, Malvenda, Paulutius, Sanchez, Cajetan, Serarius. HEBREWS...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 17, 2021)

I loved this study on Esther!

Heidegger's Introduction to the Book of Esther is now available for the first time in English! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/old-testament-survey-class-page


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 22, 2021)

This concludes Heidegger's Introduction to the Historical Books of the Old Testament.

You can find it in its entirety here, or at www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/old-testament-survey-class-page.

Now, on to the Wisdom and Poetic books...


----------

